# Deadpool



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Watched this last night - didn't really have high hopes for it.

My word - by far the best Marvell film so far - of course you can't compare it to the others as this is made for adults.
Laughed all the way through and enjoyed the numerous action scenes. Plenty of gore also!

9.5 / 10 from me!


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Saw this on Salts last night on Kodi good quality will have to watch


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i like the look of it,i like the adult super hero angle (like han****) i think they dumbed wolverine down a bit to get him into the child friendly rated ones,which is a shame as i think he would be quite good in a 15 plus etc.the only downside for me personnaly is that its ryan reynolds,his voice just annoys the **** out of me,the last thing i liked him in was smoking aces.i dont know what it is about him but in his comedic roles he just gets right on my ****.i think it was watching him for the first time in van wilder years ago that the damage was done as it just doesnt have any aughs in it for a comedy lol.


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Going into the film, I felt the same way about Ryan Reynolds also!
I promise you, after a few minutes you will begin to warm to him! After a quarter aof they way in, you will be routing for him!

Rich


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Just came back from the cinema with the wife,there's lots of potty humour which I found to be funny it's action packed from start to finish.Worth a watch.SJ.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I do want to watch this and so far resisted the urge to go on my own but I'm needing to see it ASAP


----------



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)

Not on putlocker yet


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Saw Deadpool Saturday night. Brilliant film which didn't disappoint


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Stan lees cameo was funny apparently he reckons it's the most enjoyable one yet ,can't think why


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Just got home from watching it. 

Really enjoyed it, was quite a quick film.


----------



## goldenpirate (Jan 14, 2016)

It's very good, found the movie quite funny. Although at times, felt it was a bit trying to hard in some places to create a joke. Not sure if anyone else feels this way.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

We liked it, very good fun, a few spots had us in stitches but smiling all the way through. I think it's a breath of fresh air against all the serious avengers movies.


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

I really enjoyed it, had a good few chuckles through it (the tiny hand make me laugh out loud).

There were lots of in jokes and American based jokes I didn't really get though and someone near us in the cinema was laughing a great bellowing laugh at virtually everything that happened.

7/10 for me, a little overhyped but worth watching on the big screen.

Don't bother staying for the after credit bits either - pointless.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Loved it!
So many jokes in it, definitely one you could watch again. 
Didn't like the Independence Day bit!!!! (Independent woman)

Gonz.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Been to see it tonight. Absolutely loved it. So so funny.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

brinks said:


> I really enjoyed it, had a good few chuckles through it (the tiny hand make me laugh out loud).
> 
> There were lots of in jokes and American based jokes I didn't really get though and someone near us in the cinema was laughing a great bellowing laugh at virtually everything that happened.
> 
> ...


You didn't watch it in Leicester did you cause the belly laugh guy might have been me.
I liked the end credit scene. A fourth wall break ripping off a classic fourth wall break was in keeping with the tone of the film.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Took Reynolds 6 years of pestering to get this made and only did the abysmal Xmen origins to ensure that if Deadpool got made in the future he was inline to play him.

Loved the deadpool character in the comics he even stated he looked like reynolds in the comics...:lol:

Loved reading a comment from someone watching it in local cinema that after Watching the trailer or more likely one of the Viral Vids they went to see it expecting a comedy and found it rather violent and offensive...:lol:

I Like the Ferris Bueller's day off end credits homage at the very end and the fact Cable will be in the next movie... The Son of Scott Summers ( Cyclops ) and Madelyne Pryor ( Clone of Gene Grey )

Could have a tie in with the X-Men Apocalypse Movie Since Cable was created in the hope of Defeating Apocalypse By Mr Sinister a particular favourite character to me is Mr Sinister.

But I Digress, Reynolds could Finally Have found His True Calling... However certainly not a movie he can show his Kid for some time.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

james_death said:


> Took Reynolds 6 years of pestering to get this made and only did the abysmal Xmen origins to ensure that if Deadpool got made in the future he was inline to play him.
> 
> Loved the deadpool character in the comics he even stated he looked like reynolds in the comics...:lol:
> 
> ...


Just showed my 6 year old this - didn't understand half of it mind but she loved the heads getting shot and the little hand hahahaha :lol:


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Also watched this with zero expectations and at the end thought it was one of the best films I have seen in months.


----------

